# Lupron depot



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi There

I am about to undergo donor egg IVF in the Czech Republic - my donor's egg collection will be on 14th September.

I have been told to have a Lupron Depot injection on 24th August and expect a bleed end of August, early September and start estrofem on Day 1.  However, by co-incidence, my next cycle is due to start last day of August/1st September time.  I asked the Dr if that meant I could do without the Lupron( or use BCP instead) as my understanding is  that you have it to synchronise your cycle with the donor's.  He replied that I still need it and they have the best outcome with this regimen.  However, I know that not all clinics use this method - many use BCP - and I am reluctant to have it if I don't really need it as I have read of others waiting way beyond the predicted time for a bleed and so not having as much time on estrofem to build up lining - and various ohter problems.  Others on FF have said the Lupron also suppresses your ovaries from creating follicles, but I believe the estrofem does this anyway - I have had 2 frozen embryo transfers and on the lining scan check, ovaries were inactive.

It also baffles me that if the Lupron is helpful in other ways - i.e not just to synch your cycles, then why wasn't I prescribed it for the FET's - essentially the same procedure - just one is freshly created embies, one defrosted ones!

I really need to get on and make a decision on this as need to order depot if going to have it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Many thanks
Misti x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Misti,

Most clinics have their own protocols that they work with, usually developed over years of clinical experience using them in patients. Basically most clinicians have certain protocols that they prefer to use in different circumstances. The evidence base for IVF/FET treatments does not really show any great advantage from using one drug over another. To all intents and purposes both Lupron and BCP do exactly the same thing by over riding your natural AF cycle and reducing your natural hormone levels and preventing ovulation. Neither treatment gives a definite guarantee of AF turning up when expected. Generally speaking giving Lupron a week before AF should not be enough to delay it but it can happen to some.

I'm not aware of strong evidence for using BCP over gonadorelin agonists but I'm not an IVF expert and don't know all the ins and outs of every protocol. I suggest if you still have concerns that you speak to your clinic about it again.

Sorry can't help
Maz x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Maz

Thank you so much for responding to my query  

It does seem to be a very grey area and I am finding it a tough choice to make. Wil probably end up doing Lupron depot as if I don't and I get a BFN, I will always wonder - and I don't want to have anything to blame myself for.

Thanks again for this great service  

Take care
Misti x


----------

